# Frage zu Dekorator-Pattern



## equin (13. Okt 2012)

Hi,

ich habe eine Frage zum Dekorator Pattern:

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die Dekorator-Klasse immer alle Methoden des zu dekorierenden Objektes bzw dessen Interface implementieren muss? Ist zwar nur eine Weiterleitung an das zu dekorierende Objekt, aber ist das nicht trotzdem recht umständlich und ein Nachteil des Patterns?

Viele Grüße
equin


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (13. Okt 2012)

Ja, es müssen alle Methoden im Dekorator implementiert werden.

Man kann das ganze umständlich implementieren, aber wenn man einen abstrakten Dekorator als Oberklasse wählt, der nichts macht außer alle Methoden des zu dekorierenden Objekts implementiert und dorthin weiterleitet, dann kann von diesem im konkreten Dekorator geerbt werden, so daß nur die veränderten Methoden überschrieben werden müssen.


----------



## Ullenboom (14. Okt 2012)

Es ist sogar grundlegend! Denke dir

InputStream in = new BufferedInputStream(otherIS);

Wenn der BufferedInputStream nicht vom Typ InputStream wäre, wäre das Pattern witzlos.


----------

